
Google search now supports Cherokee - Uncle_Sam
http://googleblog.blogspot.com/2011/03/google-search-now-supports-cherokee.html?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+blogspot%2FMKuf+%28Official+Google+Blog%29&utm_content=Google+Reader
======
corin_
Did anyone else read the headline and get a little confused trying to guess
what support Google search can offer the Cherokee web server?

~~~
insight
Yes. It's a funny/sad reminder - although astounding - that Apache and
Cherokee were not, in their origins, a software.

~~~
protomyth
sad?

~~~
sambeau
Yes, sad in that for a large group of people, myself included, the first thing
I think of when I hear the word Apache or Cherokee is not two tribes of Native
Americans who lived in North America for thousands of years with a complicated
culture and language but instead two webservers that have been in existence
for less than twenty years.

I can't help worrying that we geeks may have unwittingly removed a last piece
of their national identity by hijacking and replacing the meaning of their
name... and (in the case of the Apaches)relegating them to 6th place in a
Google search for their own term.

~~~
protomyth
Car and aerospace companies went down this path for many years before geeks. I
get the feeling the logo for the Cherokee web server probably is not going to
be loved by the tribe. Given what has been going on with NCAA teams, I would
seriously consider changing it or getting definite permission.

I do wonder why more geeks weren't offended that Google Voice blocked one of
tribal community colleges? Perhaps even one used for the name of a product
(AT&T never did says which one it was). I can't help but think what would have
happened if someone had not lost an opportunity because of it.

------
saraid216
It's profound that this was posted by Uncle Sam.

------
ryandvm
Finally!

